# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Notes from Underground by Fyodor Dostoevsky

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: Notes from Underground by Fyodor Dostoevsky (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956401083): Fyodor Dostoevsky, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------

